# Dependent Visa regarding



## sruthimahu (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi ,

I am planning to bring my wife and Son to malaysia in Dependent visa

My company is asking embassy attested Marriage an birth certificate for applying MDec letter

The attesting agency BLS is asking my wife's and Son's original passport for attestation (Which is in India)

Can anyone tell me is this the correct procedure or Attesteation is a must for applying MDec letter


----------

